# They say it's who you know.... and I know you fun folks!



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

Hi guys!

So over time I have taken my restaurant experience and turned it into a book. I've been writing agents and getting a few nibbles and many rejections. Each rejection means a lovely glass of wine for me to soothe my bruised ego ( haha )

Works out well, been drinking lots of good wine!

Anyways, I thought I'd just ask if any of you:

1.) Have any connections or know any agents as friends, or that you have worked with, who would be interested in a non-fiction "foodie" type book

2.) Are a cook who has enjoyed my posts and would be willing to read a chapter or two and then provide me with a promotional blurb (if you liked what you read, of course) to use in my package I send out to agents.

Thanks folks! 

SG


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I'd be happy to read some more of your 'stuff'. Send it along!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have you tried The Literary Marketplace? It lists all agents by types of books they represent, and includes each one's rules for how much material to send, etc. I've got a book I've been trying to find representation for, and it's VERY HARD. I hadn't thought about the wine to salve my ego, but I'm very glad to have the suggestion. 

Settle in for a long wait, and be prepared to summon all the persistence you can command. My next "trick" is to send the manuscript to unknown readers in the target audience (young adult historical fiction) and get reviews from them. I hope to use the reviews to snag an agent. None of the other tactics I've tried have worked (rewriting, and rewriting, and rewriting my query letters, etc. ) so that's what's next on the list.

Good luck, SlaveGirl!


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

I've been using a book/website called Writers Market, which has many agents in it, as well as some of the stuff you have mentioned.With the website you can save all the agents you want to contact, and keep track of who you have sent stuff to, who's rejected what, make notes on them, etc.

I just know it's often the case that referrals can help, if you can throw in a name of someone who referred you, sometimes it gets you in the door a little easier. After that, you are on your own, of course. But I know that is why writer's workshops can be so useful. Exposure, exposure, exposure. But the really big ones can be several hundred, or even thousands of dollars, so I'm just seeing if anyone I am in contact with knows anyone who might be interested in my sort of book.

Best of luck to you, Mezzaluna! I know you'll make it, you have the drive to keep on trying. I do suggest http://www.writersmarket.com to you. It's $30 a year, but it's been pretty valuable to me for the listings, which get updated.

The wine helps, indeed. It is a reward every time for at least sticking your neck out there and trying.

Jim, I'll send you a note off-forum.
=)


----------

